# Webseite Langsam?



## Shorty1968 (5. März 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe einen vServer mit Debian 9 und Plesk darauf laufen 4 Webseiten,eine davon ist sehr langsam sprich der Seiten aufbau dauert länger.
Das scheint aber nur die eine Have-Fun-Community | Startseite zu betreffen,die anderen 3 haben normale geschwindigkeite,wie kann ich herraus finden was die Seite verlangsamt oder wie kann ich sie schneller machen?


----------



## basti1012 (5. März 2020)

Hast du mal mit einen anderen Browser getestet bei dir ?
Habe mal gerade da auf der Seite rum geklickt und muss sagen das mir da nix ungewöhnliches aufgefallen ist.
Unter 2 Sekunden ( 1.10ms - 1.80ms )ist fertig geladen und ich habe hier nicht den schnellsten Pc.
Finde die sogar durchschnittlich schnell bei meinen Vorraussetzungen hier


----------



## Shorty1968 (5. März 2020)

Ich habe es gerade mit Google Chrome versucht und damit ist es auch,allerdings ist es leider am schlimmsten wenn man einen Beitrag erstellt und auf Absenden geht.


----------



## ComFreek (6. März 2020)

Nutze die DevTools, um herauszufinden, was genau langsam mist.


----------



## Shorty1968 (6. März 2020)

Ich kenne mich zwar etwas mit den EvTools aus,aber wie genau ich damit herraus finde was die Seite verlangsammt weiss ich nicht hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## ComFreek (6. März 2020)

Google hilft dir sicher mit "(chrome|firefox|...) devtools measure network" "(chrome|firefox|...) devtools measure website speed" 

Ich würde hier sonst auch nur wiederholen, was schon im Internet steht.


----------



## Shorty1968 (6. März 2020)

Ok vilen dank ich suche mal.

**EDIT**
Ich kann mit dem Ergebniss nicht wirklich etwas anfangen WebPageTest Test Result - Frankfurt : have-fun-community.de - 03/06/20 09:39:58 , würde aber auf .js Probleme Tippen?


----------



## Sempervivum (6. März 2020)

Fällt schon auf, dass das JS den Löwenanteil ausmacht. Weiter fällt auf, dass die Ladezeiten für die Skripts, die von einem CDN geladen werden (jQuery ...) besonders lang sind. Versuche, diese herunter zu laden und selbst zu hosten.


----------



## Shorty1968 (6. März 2020)

Wenn ich das nun richtig verstehe gibt es .js Dateien die von woanderst geladen werden und dieser verusachen das?


----------



## Sempervivum (6. März 2020)

Ja, jQuery z. B. kommt von code.jquery.com. Ob diese allein die lange Ladezeit verursachen, weiß ich nicht, aber man sollte hier zunächst mal ansetzen.


----------



## Shorty1968 (6. März 2020)

Nein diese scheint es nicht zu sein,ich habe sie mir nun auf meineinen eigenen Server gelegt und Folgenden Code.

```
<script src="https://code.jquery.com/jquery-latest.js"></script>
```
geändert in.

```
<script src="https://have-fun-community.de/js/jquery-latest.js"></script>
```
dort liegt sie nun auch,aber die seite lahmt immer noch.
Sonst finde ich aber auch keine die Fremd Lädt.


----------



## Sempervivum (6. März 2020)

Die beiden cookie-consent (CSS und JS) liegen immer noch auf CDN.
Die beiden jQuery zeigen Fehler 404.
Unverständlich, dass back.gif mit nicht einmal 100 Byte über 150 ms zum Laden braucht. Ich würde ja vermuten, dass deine Internetanbindung nicht die schnellste ist, aber Du schreibst ja, dass die anderen Seiten nicht so langsam laden.


----------



## Shorty1968 (6. März 2020)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Die beiden cookie-consent (CSS und JS) liegen immer noch auf CDN.
> Die beiden jQuery zeigen Fehler 404.


Das verstehe ich leider nicht was genau bedeutet das?


----------



## Sempervivum (6. März 2020)

Die URL, von der cookie-consent geladen wird, sieht so aus:
`https://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/cookieconsent2/3.1.0/cookieconsent.min.css`
und die JS-Datei  analog. D. h. sie liegen nicht auf deinem eigenen Webspace.

Und Fehler 404 bedeutet, dass die Datei nicht auf dem Server gefunden wird.
Die URL sieht so aus:

```
https://have-fun-community.de/have-fun-community.de/js/jquery-latest.js
```
Offenbar ist das have-fun-coommunity.de doppelt.
Außerdem wird die JS-Datei zwei Mal geladen und die CSS-Datei gar nicht.

Und merkwürdig ist, dass bei mir die Seite auf einmal viel schneller lädt.


----------



## Shorty1968 (6. März 2020)

Ja das have-fun-community.de ist Doppelt warscheinlich Falsch eingebunden,ich schau mir das noch mal an.

Ich schau mal ob ich das auf meinen Server bekomme https://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/cookieconsent2/3.1.0/cookieconsent.min.css


----------



## ComFreek (6. März 2020)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Skripts, die von einem CDN geladen werden (jQuery ...) besonders lang sind. Versuche, diese herunter zu laden und selbst zu hosten.


Ein großer Vorteil von CDNs ist ja gerade, dass sie schneller als herkömmliche Server sind und jeder sie nutzt, d.h. die angeforderte Ressource wahrscheinlich schon gecached worden ist.

Es kann schon sein, dass ein bestimmtes CDN langsam ist. Dann nimm ein anderes. Selbsthosting ist aber sehr wahscheinlich langsamer als die Top CDNs, die es da draußen gibt. Sobald jedoch die Datei gecached ist -- sofern du deinen Server richtig konfiguriert hast -- ist auch alles gleich schnell.



Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann mit dem Ergebniss nicht wirklich etwas anfangen WebPageTest Test Result - Frankfurt : have-fun-community.de - 03/06/20 09:39:58 , würde aber auf .js Probleme Tippen?


Die Ergebnisse schauen doch gar nicht so schlecht aus. Insgesamt braucht deine Seite bei leerem Browsercache ~700ms zum Download der meisten Dateien. Das kannst du optimieren, indem du Dateien zusammenschmilzt, etwa JS-Dateien.


----------



## Shorty1968 (6. März 2020)

So ich sollte nun aber alle die du aufgelistet hast auf meinem Server haben und es sollte Passen,aber keine verbesserung.

Was mich stutzig mach die langsamkeit ist bei mir immer nur wenn ich ein Thema oder Beitrag absende.


----------



## ComFreek (6. März 2020)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Was mich stutzig mach die langsamkeit ist bei mir immer nur wenn ich ein Thema oder Beitrag absende.


Wie gesagt: nutze DevTools, um das genau im Moment des Absendens zu überprüfen


----------



## Shorty1968 (6. März 2020)

Habe ich ja schon versucht und dachte den fehler gefunden zu haben,aber das war er dann doch nicht anscheind,irgendwie bin ich dafür zu Blond.

**EDIT**
ich habe es noch mal getestet und es gibt Probleme mit den Bildern und .js aber ich habe die JS Probleme behoben gehabt und der fehler war nicht annähren behoben,es wurden die geänderten sachen immer noch wie jetzt als noch nicht behoben angezeigt.

https://gtmetrix.com/reports/have-fun-community.de/Lz1jQLwo


----------



## ComFreek (7. März 2020)

Diese Website ist übrigens nicht das, was ich mit _DevTools_ meine. Ich meine die in allen Browsern integrierte Entwicklerkonsole, meist über F12 ansprechbar.

Dennoch ist das, was GTmetrix dir sagt nicht nutzlos - im Gegenteil! Weißt du, wie du das Caching auf deinem Server einstellst? Falls nicht, was für einen Stack (Serversoftware, Forumssoftware) benutzt du?


----------



## Shorty1968 (7. März 2020)

Mein vServer läuft mit Debian 9 und Plesk und die Forensoftware war wBB 2.3,ich Teste gerade eine andere myBB mal sehen ob die auch so rum Zickt.


----------



## ComFreek (9. März 2020)

Wieso benutzt du die uralte wBB 2.3 Version? Die wurde 2004 initial veröffentlicht!


----------



## Shorty1968 (9. März 2020)

Ich bin doch umgestiegen auf das myBB


----------

